

Tell HN: Philly Area Meetup Tue. 9/29 6PM - epi0Bauqu
http://www.groupomatic.com/haqsm3vj

======
epi0Bauqu
Believe it or not, it's been 2 years since our first Philly news.yc meetup.
This will make #23!

Our monthly no-agenda hackathon group has grown since then, but the core group
still consists of the original members garnered from this news.yc comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42287>

Anyway, if you are in the Philly Area, please sign up for the hackathon group.
And if you are free next Tuesday evening, please join us in the city at the
Cira Center (by 30th street) at 6PM. You need to sign up because the building
has security and we need to put your name on there.

P.S. The "approval process" is really just a rubber stamp thing that prevents
fake or obviously inappropriate members. If you want to bypass the whole
thing, you can also email me directly.

~~~
keenerd
Advertise much? I've been lurking HN since it was founded and never even heard
of this. Shame I won't be in town that night. Would have loved to attend, and
will try to make it to future events.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
No, pretty much do no advertising except for HN. But I don't want to spam
here, so this is only the third post (once a year).

Yeah, different people show up to each event based on their schedules.

~~~
alexknowshtml
We'd be willing to help spread the word through the IndyHall community, a
bunch of multi-disciplinary hackers hang out in our crew, as well as on the
periphery.

Furthermore, we'd be happy to host something downtown in the coming months!
Drop me a line.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Cool, this is Gabriel (yegg) in case you couldn't tell from my username :).
Please point people to the signup page linked above. Can IndyHall host in
November? That would be awesome.

------
rajeshamara
Does DreamIt Ventures have any relation with Phily Hackethon. Do we get an
access to them through Hackethon

~~~
epi0Bauqu
There is a lot of overlap, but no formal relationship. We started before
Dreamit existed. There are a lot of Dreamit hackers in the group, and we had
one hackathon at Dreamit this summer (hosted by them).

------
matt1
Funny -- I've been to both the Philly.rb meetings and the new Build Guild
meetings and had no idea that this even existed.

Is there any type of consolidated event site for these things?

Regardless, I'll see you there.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
<http://phillynewmediahub.com/> has a bunch of stuff, though not these
hackathons. <http://macalliance.basecampbusiness.com/calendar/search> has some
stuff too, though more bizy than hackathony. Also missing though is Philly
Lambda (<http://groups.google.com/group/philly-lambda>), which has hacker
speaker type events, and PSL (<http://phillystartupleaders.org/>), which has
startup focused events.

------
unalone
30th street is pretty far away, and I've got no project to work on. I like the
idea of a Philly meet-up, but right now I think I'll sit this one out.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Where are you coming from?

~~~
unalone
13th and Spruce.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Open to other location ideas. You don't need to be working on a project to
hang out. If you want you can just sit around and give me feedback on my
projects. Is that enticing enough to get you to come out :)

~~~
unalone
Maybe! Depends what you're working on.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Main project is Duck Duck Go. Check out my Web site for a list of others.

~~~
unalone
Oh, sweet! I know Duck Duck Go. Maybe I'll take the walk down.

------
rajeshamara
Weekdays are typically bad for me. Do you have any future events in KOP area
or in weekends.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
We've been doing this monthly, and have recently been alternating between KOP
and 30th street. We haven't done any weekends yet, but are open to the
possibility.

~~~
nanijoe
A few weekend events would be great...I have been to a grand total of one,
because I have a day job(I suspect I am not the only one), and have to drive
from NJ

~~~
epi0Bauqu
OK, we'll go for a weekend event sometime soon!

------
rajeshamara
I am in philly and i am interested. Can you tell me more about the event.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Sure, we usually say this: "Hack on your projects with other members of the
Philly startup community. As always, there will be free Internet & no specific
agenda. So be productive, or not..."

It's really just a way to get together and hang out with other hackers. Unlike
some of the other groups around, there is no agenda so you are free to talk
about anything really. Or hack. There is usually of course a lot of tech talk
and specifically about what people are working on.

